# Denkanstoß für Design des Webmasterportals



## webndesign (23. November 2007)

Halli Hallo,

Erstmal hier die Seite um die es geht
http://www.webndesign.de/index.php

ich arbeite derzeit an einer Community für Webmaster. Hab auch schon einige Designentwürfe hinter mir. Nun komme ich aber mit dem aktuellen Design nicht weiter. Irgendwie fehlt da was... Z.B. der Schriftzug im Header will mir nicht gefallen, mir fällt aber zZ garnichts dazu ein. 

Desweitern habe ich auch überlegt, die blauen Balken in Navi und Content links und rechts wie Puzzleteile zuzuschneiden, weiß aber nicht so recht. 

Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Denkanstöße für mich? Oder konstruktive Kritik (negativ und positiv erwünscht) ?

MfG


----------



## schleckerbeck (24. November 2007)

Hi,

also ich find, dass die Bilder und Grafiken allesamt etwas verwaschen und unscharf aussehen. Außerdem würd ich die Menüpunkte von der Schrift her nicht so fett machen.
Würd auch noch den Titel der Seite web'n'design größer im Header einbauen, und den Header bis zum Rand rausgehen lassen.

Hoffe ich hab dir weiterhelfen können.

sc.


----------



## webndesign (24. November 2007)

ok werd das bei gelegenheit überarbeiten und mich dann nochmal melden...

vielen dank


----------



## shadowmonkz (30. November 2007)

oder das ganze eher im comic stil, denke würde noch gut aussehen, die Farben halt noch ein wenig ändern


----------

